# Sleep paralysis



## Evie217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Has anyone on here experienced it? If so I'd like to hear about experiences and what you do to overcome it. Im curious how common it is. I told a friend a moment ago that I was sorry for keeping him up (if i did) all night by my restlessness and told him about the night terrors..not sure if terrors is the best word to describe really.. and i dont sleep much at night. Turns out he is battling the same thing. Would appreciate any sorts of feedback, opinions, or whatever.


----------



## Mongo (Dec 16, 2012)

I have experienced it but only a hand full of times in my late teens. Haven't had an episode since.a lot of the time it's caused by irregular sleep patterns or linked to another disorder. the first time it happened I really freaked out and tried to yell but all I could get out was some minor screeches, I figured out I could roll my body back and forth to snap out of it. I guess the most important thing is to try and stay calm while it's happening but I bet that's kind of hard to do being awake all of a sudden and being paralysed ,not able to talk. Supposedly only 6-7% of people experience it. How persistent is it for you?


----------



## Evie217 (Dec 16, 2012)

It occured quite often in my teen years then rarely after til now. They crept back up and its such a painful thing. 2 days in a row skipped a day and then happened again. I will be deep in my sleep then i get a horrible pain and a terrible fear that wakes me. It sucks not having control of yourself, I start to think about the dangers it can bring on if somethin happens and one of these things prevent me from moving for a moment. I really dont think it will happen so often, just a little curious about them now since my recent happenings. Thanks for your input Mongo


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had it happen once before and I didn't know what was happening at the time and I honestly thought I was dead. Never had a problem with it since then. Hopefully you find a way to get over them because they suck to have to deal with.


----------



## Evie217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks man yea its a nuissance


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 16, 2012)

This may sound dumb but have you tried meditating


----------



## Evie217 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its not dumb and I tried only once on the most recent one. Tryin to relax my mind. Takes practice to fully control I suppose


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had it for years, it's not consistent, mainly I get it if I try and fall asleep on my back and very rarely as I'm waking up. I blame doing a fuck ton of ecstasy back in the day and it fucking up how my brain produces and consumes serotonin. 

But having dealt with it so long I've gotten pretty good at getting out of it when it happens, typically by willing myself to move a finger or something, and as soon as I can do that, usually after about a minute or so the paralysis is done and I roll over and go to sleep.


----------



## Evie217 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hm, that could be why I have them more frequent, that x wrecked my mind yo. I remember back a few years ago I was doing construction work after doing x for 3 days straight. Couldnt take the day off, was in the Texas valley heat mustve been 100s damn I got off the scaffold cause shit went sour. Fell to the ground n everything turned an ugly yellow color. Ooh child that shit was madness I got up n slept it off in the truck.


----------



## Mongo (Mar 20, 2013)

it's weird looking back on this thread. I never did x when this was happening to me but I did have a schizophrenic mother which could have possibly fucked with my bodies chemical balances genetically but again no problems with this in years. Chemical imbalance possibly?


----------



## cport420 (Mar 22, 2013)

My ex gf had this. I've stayed up plenty of nights comforting her after one and her in fear of having another one. Take 5-10g's of fish oil a day, a magnesium supplement, and the usual eat healthy with excercise. Go to sleep at the same time each night. Get you a sleep routine down. Stress will worsen symptoms


----------



## cport420 (Mar 22, 2013)

I weirdly blame my 5 year xtc binge on my panic disorder stage. I was rolling 4-5 nights a week for a minute. Fish oil and a nice mag supplement ftw. I promise.


----------



## finn (Mar 25, 2013)

I had an episode once, my trick was to really concentrate on clenching my fingers, and the pain from my fingernails digging into my palms woke me up. Knowing how to meditate will help you focus.


----------



## Evie217 (Mar 28, 2013)

tryin the meditation thing but i will definitely check into the fish oil mag diet stuffs.


----------



## AndrewAcoustic (Mar 29, 2013)

I had problems with this a few times.. night terrors.. and sleep walking. A few years ago I was in a hotel and went to bed late.. I woke up later that night banging on a hotel door that I thought was mine so I went to the front desk to tell them and they gave me the key to the door I was at. Turned out it was someone elses room and I had to go back and give them my name for mine. Walking around with no shoes on, they questioned if I even stayed there haha. And a few times I will wake up on my back and see weird stuff like I am hallucinating and in a half dream half awake mode for a few minutes.


----------



## Shakou (Mar 31, 2013)

I had some pretty fucked up experiences as a child that might have been associated with sleep paralysis.


----------

